# first time track times



## 3rdmaxse (Feb 2, 2004)

yesterday I went up to new england dragway for import warz to race for the first time. It was over 90* and humid. 
I think i can get 14s on a cooler day. my times 15.46 @ 90.9 mph , 15.9 @ 90.9, 15.6 @ 90.7, 15.7 @ 92.1, 15.62 @ 91.58. gotta get the 60' times lower and ill be good. got a descent trap speed. fastest 60' was off idle at 2.433 for the 15.4 . weight of my car with me in it was 3480. oh well I had fun.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Moved to Motorsports


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

not too shabby, but can stand some improvement. work on your launch some. 2.3 60' on street tires isn't a problem. my personal best was a 2.06 60' on some worn out Kumho 712s on HEAVY rims (like 26lb each!), and I ran a 14.7 @ ????.

Then again, I'm also near sea level.


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

i live a half an hour away from new england dragway and i've raced my car there before. i don't know about you running 14's however tho because i was there that day of import wars and i also raced my car in that weather and i ran the same time i always do so i highly doubt you'll be doing anything better then what you did that day not trying to be mean just stating reality


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

well stock for stock, a Z32 N/A is about 0.5 slower than a Maxima... given your mods listed, I doubt you've picked up a half second in the 1/4, so there's a lot of room for improvement for him. a 15.0 isn't out of the question if he can hit 92mph traps.


----------

